# Coke or Pepsi Stain on Carpet



## IAmMyBeloveds (Apr 8, 2013)

*My daughter spilled Coke or Pepsi on her bedroom carpet and did not bother to tell me about it.

I have tried everything to get it out to no avail!

Help!

I have tried a couple different rug shampoos, peroxide, honestly, I don't remember all that I tried, but nothing is working.

Much appreciated!*


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Have you tried Folex?
http://www.folexcompany.com/

I have heard some people say that it works. One lady on another forum years ago said she had a stain that kept coming back and after she used this it took care of it. The website has where you can purchase it.
Might be worth a shot to try it.


----------



## IAmMyBeloveds (Apr 8, 2013)

*No, I haven't, Eyore. Thank you! I will check it out!
*


----------



## brycecollins (Apr 2, 2015)

Nature's Miracle (or similar pet enzyme cleaners) have worked very well for me. It removed red wine on very light cream-colored carpet. (The spill was fresh, but not small.)

Haven't heard of Folex before, so I'd be interested in how it does.


----------



## krissy1008 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ammonia will get any stain out. You take a little ammonia in a spray bottle mix it with water lay an old towel down over the stain and iron over it. It may need to be gone over a couple of times but this is seriously a miracle worker. I use the lemon scented ammonia not as harsh and if you have pets spray a little vinegar after cleaned so they don't think its a bathroom spot.


----------

